# Timex Ironman Vs. Casio G-Shock: Impressions from a user.



## Seiko_Fan

I have aways compared the Timex Ironman watches to Casio G-Shock offerings. Recently, though, those few impressions have really become more evident to me.

I have enforced a 2-watch rule for quite some time, in that I can only own two watches at any given time: A "real watch" and a beater. Right now, I am infringing that rule, as I have three watches in my stable. This is the experience I have with models from both brands:

Casio: DW-5600, DW-9000, 2 x PAG-40, PAW-500.

Timex Ironman: T5K520, T5K418, T5K202.

My general impressions can be summed up in two:

1. Casio has the better quality. Compared to Casio´s offerings, the Timexes do feel plasticky. The buttons in the Timex watches are also a
little stiff, and it takes some time for them to "break in". There is also a significant difference in design. Casio´s watches and straps are noticeably more confortable, and they seem more durable than any Timex Ironmen I have used.

2. The Timex modules are immeasurably superior. The display is used much more efficiently in the Timexes. Compared to the Ironmen, Casio´s models may look like huge rubber accessories that also tell time. The Ironmen also provide easier ways to access the offered functions. The functions themselves are also simpler, more useful, and plain more intelligent than Casio´s.

I have settled with an Ironman.

I would be very interested to hear impressions from fellow users. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I use a G myself (the best one: the entry-level square!) and I honestly cannot find a single point to disagree with in your post. Those are exactly my impressions. Congrats on the Timex, great watch.


----------



## Toothbras

I own a few of both and completely agree about the user friendliness of the ironman modules. They are very intuitive and I love how you can hide feature you don't want (usually). I've never owned a Casio that I could operate as nicely, they need to take a cue from timex about how you see the flashing "next" or "back" buttons when setting. Overall i prefer the look of the Casio 5600 but every time I go for a run I grab my ironman without question.


----------



## Rallyfan13

One weakness of the G is that it's actually nearly impossible to operate the setting button without a stiletto or something. There's a great mod that replaces the shorty button on the setting position with a regular size button, that ought to correct that nicely -- but why not just do it out of the box, Casio? Nobody is worried about accidentally hitting the set button compared to the people inconvenienced because they can't reset the stopwatch without a knife. Also, add a longer band to the G. People may actually want to wear these outside a wet suit.


----------



## sperki

My ironman died a few years ago. Ended up with a Casio ABC watch as a replacement. After a year I purchased anothef Ironman. Now I wear both fairly regularly. The Timex gets preference for most exercise (the Casio is heavier on runs and the buttons dig into my hand during pushups), the Casio goes on most camping trips (that's what ABC watches are for).


----------



## Rocat

I love Casio's and G-Shocks, have ton's of them. But the T49851 in my opinion is the best feature packed functioning digital out there. I prefer the Expedition line over the Ironman. Although the Ironman Shock T5K584 I just sold was a very well built tank (for Timex) of a watch.

T49951, Not only is it a better module for reasons stated above (hiding features, more features) but it has vibration capability. Yes, it is a lower quality built watch over Casio G's. But how many of us are actually going to push a watches build quality to the limit? I can think of only one member over in the Casio forum that regularly does that. O.k., really two.

Here is mine.


----------



## stockae92

I agree with OP. 

For basic G-Shocks / Ironman models, I prefer the built of G-Shock but module of Ironman. I run so I do welcome a runner friendly setup. 

But overall, I do prefer G-Shock over Ironman especially when getting into the Master series, which Timex doesn't really compete in that category.


----------



## yankeexpress

I believe Timex got out of the Solar charged watch business a few years ago....that is deal breaker #1. 

Deal breaker #2 occurred when both of my sons and myself all broke our Ironmans. The bezels fall off, straps are unreliable, and break easily. The buttons get clogged and stop working. The batteries die prematurely when kids use the light often. 

We all moved on....one son to Casio and a FitBit, the other to his iPhone and me to G-Shocks.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Yeah, Timex has features we've begged Casio for for years, but they're just so cheap and poorly built that I don't think I could ever bring myself to wear one again.


----------



## Mike K

Rallyfan13 said:


> One weakness of the *DW-5600E* is that it's actually nearly impossible to operate the setting button without a stiletto or something.


Fixed that for you. :-d

MOST G-Shocks don't have that recessed "adjust" button -- that was a "feature" of some of the earliest models like the DW-5600C, -5600E, and DW-6600, and they were recessed to keep people from pressing the button accidentally. Most normal people don't need a knife to push the recessed button -- even a short fingernail is usually enough, and NASA didn't have a problem with the design when they certified the 5600C (and allegedly the 5600E) for use in space.

Most newer G's (and virtually all of the current solar and solar/atomic models) have a regular, non-recessed "adjust" button. To keep people from pressing THAT one accidentally, it has to be pressed and held down for about two full seconds, and a lot of people find THAT inconvenient as well.


----------



## Mediocre

Interesting takes on this. I purchased the pair below at the same time, 2-3 years ago. Both are ana-digi watches, part of why I picked them.









It is hard to tell from the picture, but the Timex definitely wears larger. I like the "rubber" feel of the Ironman strap vs. the plastic feel of the G strap, but overrall I tend to choose the G as my go-to. Being one of the smaller G-shocks, it is not clunky on the wrist, and it is notably lighter than the Ironman. When I am running, playing tennis, etc....I do not want a heavy watch bumping around on my wrist.

The hands on the G are tied to the digital time. They set themselves when I set the time.....The G also has solar, radio controlled, and world timer functions. Pretty impressive for the price IMHO

The Timex digital and analog timers are independent of each other. This can be useful when you want to keep two times at-hand (literally). I have used both for timing at my daughters swim events, and the timer on the Ironman is a bit easier to use and much more legible.

Personally, I go-to the G-shock for most any physical activity (or the occasional lazy day). The Ironman receive light wear, but it is just a bit large/heavy for me to enjoy wearing it regularly for running, etc...


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

Bought an Ironman 8 lap (old school design) last year and after wearing G-Shocks 5500 and 5600, I was surprised how small and fragile they look in comparison. But it was just an appearance and I've been using it as a usual weekend beater and watch for running, swimming. I'm now a total fan. The controls are very easy to figure out without any need for a manual, and although it is a small watch - the display is quite big in proportion to the case (so visibility is excellent), and the indiglo feature is absolutely perfect. 

Apart from the 5500 and 5600 G-Shock models, I really find G-Shocks unbelievably ugly. The Ironman is no pretty watch, but atleast its sort of subtle in size and design as far as ugly black plastic digital watches go.


----------

